# Durability test - Jayr8, Son1c, Myself2x, Obi-Dan Karnubi, Collinite



## supervinnie40

It's obviously good fun to test all those homebrews. It's fantastic to see brewers becoming better and better, fine tuning their wax and turning it into something special.

But although pictures of nice beads are always fun to see, the performance is very important.
Unfortunately I do way to many reviews to really test a wax on its durability.

That's why I'm doing this test. This car belongs to my dad and never gets washed (unless I do it). He makes about 50km a day driving both in town and on the highway. He doesn't park his car underneath trees and he lives in a very normal, run-of-the-mill street.
Perfect canvas to do some durability testing on.










As usual I started with washing, claying, polishing and wiping down.
After this, I divided the hood in 6 areas and applied the 6 wax.
I checked each wax individually with a swipe-test, and used a different cloth and applicator pad for each wax.


















I used Collinite 915 to as a basis. This is a wax that has proven itself many times in my opinion and has very good durability. Comparing it with this high performing wax will give each homebrew a good run for it's money.
Collinite doesn't give you the best looks, but might give the best (longest) protection.

From right to left:
Chocwork Orange
Son1c 38R
Collinite 915
Unknown wax
Jayr8 Obsession wax - Durability
Myself2x - Charm

I will try to update this thread on a weekly basis, but it might not always be exactly 7 days.

You can kinda see a very small difference in beads. If you look carefull you can see the part with Collinite on it (as it has very tight small beads).



















Let's how this goes on.
I will keep this test running for about 3 months, but I very much doubt that any of these 6 wax will survive that long.

Small disclaimer, I'm looking for the performance of the wax itself. No pre-wax is used, and no QD will ever be used in the test. The car will only be washed with a neutral shampoo with no additives (like carnauba).
Otherwise you might wonder what you're looking at, beads from the QD or beads from the wax itself.

Thanks for watching.

Supervinnie40.


----------



## JayOW

Looking forward to the results of this one...good work as always Vinnie...


----------



## Goodylax

Awesome Vinnie, I'll be watching :thumb:
Unknown wax.......have you been up all night doing some brewing 
:lol:


----------



## Denzle

The Colli will be a great benchmark. Looking forward to seeing the results on this one.


----------



## supervinnie40

Thanks guys, I'm also very curious. These 5 different homebrews are all quite good, so it will be good to see how it goes.
You never know, one of these might just give Collinite a good run for it's money .

We'll know a little bit more in a week.


----------



## pawlik

Hope colli wins


----------



## Rod

Great initiative I will point out to follow this up!


----------



## Rascal_69

pawlik said:


> Hope colli wins


Hope one of home brewers win.


----------



## SON1C

Rascal_69 said:


> Hope one of home brewers win.


x2. I hope all of the home brews win


----------



## SON1C

cool review though vinnie, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## myself2x

Very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## supervinnie40

No worries Son1c and myself2x, and thanks everybody.
I respect the time and effort homebrewers put in their products, and since they gave me a free sample I think it's only fair that I try to give them the best 'value for money'.

I would just like to add a little disclaimer (yes, another one  ).
Some of the homebrewes that I used aren't the best that manufacturer has to offer. Son1c has vastly improved his homebrew, but since I don't have that improved version I used his older sample. (the same goes for all the other homebrewes).

If these homebrewes don't outperform Collinite 915, this does NOT make them bad products. It's just that the sample that I have didn't outperform it. Since homebrewers keep improving their recipes there is a good chance that their latest batch will perform better then the sample that I used in this test.

I just don't you guys to think that a wax is bad when it doesn't perform superbly good in this test. Give every homebrewer an honest chance, they've put a lot of time, money and effort into creating these products and don't have the resources that big companies (can) have.


----------



## Rod

Fully in agreement! Although this is a "new world" for me I have read a lot these topics in the past days which you probably have read over the time. But if you read them all in a row from the beginning you can easily see how big the evolution was.

Jay I ansiously expect your pot/s and will be more than willing to help out and give you my feedback and some nice pics.


----------



## supervinnie40

Time for an update (movies are still uploading while I'm writing this...)

I didn't do anything special, just washed the car with a neutral non-carnauba shampoo, rinsed it off, dried it and made some foto's/movies.
That's all.

First the pictures:

Charm - Myself2x










Jayr8 Obsession wax - Durability










Unknown wax










Collinite 915










Son1c 38R










Chocwork Orange










Collinite 915 is performing very well, but the other waxes are doing quite good as well. Perhaps the sheeting will make a bit more difference.

I filmed the sheeting twice, because the part of the hood that gets made wet the last, will have a little bit more water on it then the rest. Doing it twice gives a more trustworthy result.

From left to right:
Charm - Obsession - Unknown - 915 - Son1c - Chocwork


----------



## SON1C

tuned in!


----------



## myself2x

Very interesting. I hope Charm to be charming. 
Thank you for your effort.


----------



## supervinnie40

I got some PM's that it was to difficult to tell where one wax ends and the other begins. So this Saturday I will try to use some tape to show the area for each wax.

Very curious to see how it goes. I'm trying to stay impartial .


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thanks vinnie glad to see how they are holding up


----------



## supervinnie40

Time for another update:

Charm









Obsession









Unknown









915









Son1c









Chocwork









Charm - Obsession - Unknown - 915 - Son1c - Chocwork


----------



## JayOW

Thanks vinnie, it looks like they are still holding up, whats your thought?


----------



## james_death

Thanks for doing this appreciated.

Not impressed with any of the sheeting on any of the vids really though.


----------



## JayOW

Yeah I was thinking the same... even 915 is not performing as well as I would have thought...


----------



## supervinnie40

Well I'm trying to stay impartial, that's why I haven't commented on the updates. I want people to see the video's/photo's and make their own opinion and not what I've got to say.

Using a QD after washing is done by many people, and using a pre-wax too. It could well be that some people consider the sheeting to be 'not so good' or 'bad' because of that.
I think 915 is behaving pretty much the way I expected it to. But from this point onwards the difference will start to become bigger and bigger. It's very noticeable that Chocwork is sheeting quite nicely, followed by Charm. and Son1c. 915 is a close 3th with Obsession and Unknown right behind it.
There is no discoloration noticeable yet, so it hasn't absorbed much dirt yet (which is good obviously).

However, I do expect the difference to become a bit bigger now. I expect 915 to pretty much stay the same, while the homebrews will start to sheet slower and slower.
But since I don't know the ingredients of some of these homebrews it's hard to really predict how this is going.

At the moment I'm not dissapointed at all. If you consider that Collinite has a lot of money, knowledge and professional chemist who have developed 915 over the years to become better and better, it's good to see that these homebrews performs equally without all that experience, money and professional knowledge.
Week 3 has just started for these wax, and I kinda believe that the difference will become bigger and bigger the next coming weeks.
It will also be good to see what the cold temperature will do with them.

I don't have a favorite. This test is to show you how they behave, I don't really think there is a 'winner' or anything.

p.s. the bonnet of this Golf stationwagon is fairly flat, meaning sheeting will always be a bit slower then when it's a steap angle.
That's kinda the reason why I picked this car, it's easier to see the difference this way.


----------



## james_death

Was thinking the bonnet is rather flat so can hinder a little, have seen much better mind on flat roofs.

Totally understand the simply wash and apply as most joe public will simply put on without a cleanser i mostly do myself or do one half with and one without.


----------



## supervinnie40

Sorry for not posting an update on this. Haven't had time to go and see my dad. I will try to make some time today or tomorrow for this.


----------



## supervinnie40

Did an update yesterday, but I'm struggling to find the time to post the pictures and the videos. Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow.
The difference is (funnily) enough still not very big, although the sheeting video's are becoming a bit longer 

**I found some time 
Charm








Obsession








Unknown








915








Son1c








Chocwork









Charm - Obsession - Unknown - 915 - Son1c - Chocwork


----------



## supervinnie40

Just noticed that if I edit an older post, it doesn't show up as a new post. So other won't know that there is new information.
So with this new post, now you know


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Thanks mate. Gunna email you in a bit


----------



## supervinnie40

It was time for another update this weekend. Only just got a chance to upload.

The beading is very much gone, pictures look precisly the same as the week before.

Sheeting has slowed down a lot:





















































p.s. sorry for the absense of tape... I forgot to order some in time for the weekly wash..


----------



## JayOW

I really expected 915 to last longer than that...They all seem on par with each other... 

Do you fancy doing another test like this with 4 new waxes? I have one I can send... maybe Dan and Son1c have a new blend they are working on...


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

I'll have a winter wax ready in the next week combining cross linking polymers and other jedi magic lol. Im up for sending it to you Vin.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Im sure Drew has something up his sleeve aswell


----------



## supervinnie40

I'm game for it. Does anybody have pointers/tips for me to make a better test?

Just as a bit of extra info, this is how I wash and why:
First I just rinse the car with a hose, to spray off the biggest dirt (not with a high pressure washer).
Then I fill me buckets with a neutral (non-carnauba) shampoo, because I want the real results and I don't want the shampoo to interfere with the performance of the wax.
Then I rinse of the car thoroughly and use it's sheeting effect to minimise water on the paint.
I then dry off the car and leave for at least 10 minutes.
Then I do my beading and sheeting test (photo's and videos).

When applying I don't use a prewax or anything, just Professional Polish to clean the surface.
If I get 4 waxes, I could divide the bonnet in 8 pieces. Then I could do one side with the prewax (I prefer Vertuabond 408) and the other side without prewax.

Other tips or pointers are welcome.

In the meantime I'll continue the test for now. I'll leave it up to Dan, Jay and Drew if they have something they wanna get tested.
As a comparison test I'm considering Bouncer's Fortify. Opinions about that?


----------



## JayOW

Hey vinnie.. happy to go up against fortify... I always us swissvax cleaner fluid before I apply any wax but I think they are all pretty much the same tbh... what shampoo do you use?


----------



## supervinnie40

I have a few, but my favorites are Dodo BTBM, Adam's Car Shampoo, AF Lather Shampoo and Mr Pink. 
The most used one is probably BTBM.

I also have a neutral Shampoo from Cartec, which is really good. But they don't make this one anymore, so I don't use it very often.


----------



## danwel

Why don't you compare them with say SNH as fortify is still fairly but SNH has been around and you of all people will know about dodo lol

Just a thought


----------



## xJay1337

Odd.

I have Collinite on my car (476s but hey) - I corrected it and applied on like the 22nd of September. I topped up with Reload in November, but beading of Collinite was still very high at this point, better than after the 1 week period (in your test) 

I do also drive my car every day and it's parked outside. Very odd haha.

Although decent of you to take time to do a test.


----------



## supervinnie40

@Danwel, that's another possibility. I've got SNH. It's performance is also well documented.

@XJay1337, I do agree that the performance of the 915 is a bit lower then I expected. However, using a carnauba boosting shampoo, a prewax cleaner and/or topping up with Reload would make a big difference. The effects of Reload are already visible for several weeks, if that seals in the 915 it could well improve the durability (however, Reload doesn't adhere properly to wax, it performs better on naked paintwork). Using a QD after washing will also make a big difference.
This car does about 1000 km a week. 
In the next test I'm gonna do one side with prewax cleaner and on the other side no prewax. I'm thinking of a way how I can also test the difference when using a QD. The problem with that is that I don't have enough panels . Since the bonnet is kinda flat I want something similar because the beading and sheeting must be comparable. And the roof is a bit tricky to film properly.


----------



## danwel

It was just as you said Vinnie, SNH is pretty well documented so if any of these waxes on test get close to the perfomrance of SNH then it s fair to say it will be a very good wax


----------



## supervinnie40

SNH it is then. Jay and Dan are game (as am I), I'm only waiting for Drew to let me know if he wants to be part of this.

When everything arrives I will do another test as good as I can.


----------



## SON1C

I'll gladly join in!


----------



## SON1C

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Im sure Drew has something up his sleeve aswell


this he does!  still trying to get it out of my sleeve though lol


----------



## jenks

Good work vinnie.
It will also be interesting to see the step up in performance from the new improved versions of the homebrews. Looking forward to the results:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

I hope SNH is more durable than 915 lol


----------



## supervinnie40

Everything is sorted. Drew, Jay and Dan are in.
So I can stop this test and I'll await the other wax jars to do the new test with.

The new test will be done by using SNH as a comparison. The hood will be divided into 8 sections. 4 of them will be 'wax with pre-wax' and the other 4 will be 'wax without pre-wax'.


----------



## danwel

Will look forward to the results


----------



## Big Buffer

supervinnie40 said:


> Everything is sorted. Drew, Jay and Dan are in.
> So I can stop this test and I'll await the other wax jars to do the new test with.
> 
> The new test will be done by using SNH as a comparison. The hood will be divided into 8 sections. 4 of them will be 'wax with pre-wax' and the other 4 will be 'wax without pre-wax'.


Sounds good. Maybe a clay and decon before applying and do as you said above.

To give each wax a fair test doing the decon will have a solid base for them.


----------



## supervinnie40

Good point Big Buffer. I always wash, clay and polish before doing a wax test.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Ive got a wax or two ready to test as and when were ready for the test.

Little teaser


----------



## JayOW

I sent mine to Vinnie on Monday...


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Nice one Jay ill get mine out tommorrow to him


----------



## suspal

Can't wait for round two. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Subscribed


----------



## JayOW

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Nice one Jay ill get mine out tommorrow to him


Great...beading pics look awesome.


----------

